# New Smoked Cheese Cutting Board!



## stonebriar (Dec 29, 2012)

_*Christmas brought us a new Cheese Cutting Board!*_













Cheese Cutting Board - 1.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 29, 2012


















Cheese Cutting Board - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Dec 29, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2012)

Steve, evening..... Nice cutting board and accessories.... Looks like a chunk of smoked cheese sittin' on it too....   Enjoy....  Dave


----------



## ldrus (Dec 29, 2012)

That  is pretty sweet!


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 29, 2012)

That is cool!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 29, 2012)

Neat!


~Martin


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice looking cutting board and hunk of smoked cheese.

Enjoy,

Robert


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 29, 2012)

That's nice


----------



## therealfrosty (Dec 30, 2012)

That has to be the coolest cheese board I've ever seen!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2012)

Mrs Clause sure likes you!!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 2, 2013)

That is very cool, nice score.


----------

